# Starting issues/ Destroke 2950



## daysvilleman (Nov 14, 2008)

I have a JD 2950 that wont start unless you turn the steering wheel back and forth. Thats telling me i need to destroke the hydraulic pump.
Ive been trying to find information on how to do this. I contacted my local JD dealer and they sell a manual kit for 40 dollars.
I didnt know it anyone on here has every attempted such a fix and if you have, how did it work out for you.

Thank you very much for any input


----------



## Live Oak (Dec 22, 2003)

It has been awhile since I worked on these but I believe there should be a destroking valve solenoid on the side of the hydraulic pump. It should automatically destroke when starting. Perhaps the wire to the solenoid has been pulled off or the solenoid is bad? Otherwise something else may have gone bad in the destroking valve.


----------



## Live Oak (Dec 22, 2003)

On second thought, I see the John Deere makes a Destroking Kit for this tractor. I always thought the destroking valve came standard on tractors with this type of rotary hydraulic pump. You will have to check and find out if your tractor has one. By chance, if not, the destroking kit is sold under John Deere part # RE40463 and lists for $490. 

OUCH! :money: :duh:


----------



## daysvilleman (Nov 14, 2008)

I will look into that. Another problem that i have is when your using the tractor if you have the loader lifter up it will gradually lower over an extended period of time. Same thing for the 3pt hitch. Could a small leak be to blame for this? you can see where some sort of oil leak onto the floor if it is parked for any length of time


----------



## Live Oak (Dec 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by daysvilleman _
> *I will look into that. Another problem that i have is when your using the tractor if you have the loader lifter up it will gradually lower over an extended period of time. Same thing for the 3pt hitch. Could a small leak be to blame for this? you can see where some sort of oil leak onto the floor if it is parked for any length of time *


A certain reasonable amount of leakage is acceptable, especially on a machine with a few years and hours of use. If the leakage rate is more than you want to accept, more than likely the FEL cylinders will require a rebuild. This is something you can do if you have the spanner wrenches and shop vice big enough. Otherwise you can remove the cylinders yourself and take them to your Deere dealer shop or a hydraulic shop and have them rebuilt/repacked. 

On the FEL, there is the possiblity that the leak down could be caused by a leaking or blow o-ring in the control block for the FEL. This would likely be exhibited while running as well but not always. 

The same is pretty much true for the 3 pt. hitch but it is much more involved rebuilding or repairing the leaking component in the lift system . Again, if the leak down is not to bad and it is only a static leak down and not while running, you may want to just live with it until the problem becomes bad enough to required repair.


----------

